# PCGH.de: Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## BikeRider (13. Oktober 2008)

Finde ich klasse, das ihr bis jetzt mit dem Feedback-Thread gewartet habt. 

Ich würde mir mal einen ausführlichen Vergleichstest von Billig-Prozessoren wie Celeron und Sempron wünschen
Ich würde mich über einen weiteren, aber größeren Test von Billig-TFT's freuen, wie von der Marke Schneider zum Beispiel.


----------



## w00tification (13. Oktober 2008)

Ist das nur bei mir so oder wird man nach Absenden des ausgefüllten Formulars immer auf pcgh.de geleitet?


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. Oktober 2008)

Finde die Ausgabe recht ordentlich.Eine Kleinigkeit könnte erweitert werden.(Exendet Ausgabe 6,50€)

Seite 152 = Mehr Ati kartendaten sind fast nur N.Vidiakarten in der Liste.

Würde mir und anderen helfen, die eine Ati HD 4850 oder HD 4870 suchen. Dann kann man besser zwischen den verschiedenen Anbietern vergleichen. (sone angaben u.s.w.) 


Mfg
frankreddien


----------



## BikeRider (13. Oktober 2008)

Ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Zsinj (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei den Spielen vermisse ich eines extrem:
*World in Conflict* 
aber dafür 3xNFS  > könnte man da nicht einfach NFS alle Teile daraus machen?

ansonsten zufrieden


----------



## freakywilli3 (13. Oktober 2008)

Die neue ausgabe ist Toll Was ich aber gerne mal sehen würde wär n Test von Bigtower cases von bilich bis teuer da ich lieber platz hab im Tower und ihr irgendwie nur Midizeuch Testet find ich schade


----------



## Stealth (14. Oktober 2008)

freakywilli3 schrieb:


> Die neue ausgabe ist Toll Was ich aber gerne mal sehen würde wär n Test von Bigtower cases von bilich bis teuer da ich lieber platz hab im Tower und ihr irgendwie nur Midizeuch Testet find ich schade




Sehe ich genauso.
Gehäuse(Big) so bis 300 € wären garnicht mal verkehrt,alleine schon um einen Überblick zu bekommen.
Wäre auch gut wenn man ausführlicher auf die Lautstärke eingehen könnte.
Ein Test zum Lian Li PC-A71B würde mich interessieren.

Bei den LCD's vermisse ich Informationen zum Inputlag(siehe PRAD),denn der HP w2228h reizt mich schon,aber so warte ich lieber noch auf einen Test von Prad.de .

Ansonsten gute Ausgabe,über den Test der Kone habe ich mich gefreut.


----------



## djfussel (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Redakteure

Wiso nehmt ihr nicht mal G.E.I.L Speicher zum Test ???

Die sind doch neben Corsair und Mushkin auch recht gut oder ??

Hätte gerne mal einen Test !!!

Sonst ganz ordentliche Ausgabe, freue mich auf die nächste !!!


----------



## kuer (22. Oktober 2008)

Na JA . Bist auf den PCGH PC von AMD und eure GK Empfehlung für die Einsteiger PC etc. . alles ok . Leider seit ihr immer noch nicht in der Lage ein vernünftiges AMD Testsystem aufzusetzen . Warum wird immer mit 800er Ram getestet . Warum wird immer mit Intel CPUs getestet . Ich weis das die schneller sind als Phenom's . Aber ich habe nun mal ein AMD/ATI System das mit 1066Ram betrieben wird . Ich weis das ihr nicht alles was auf dem Markt ist Testen könnt . Aber es muss doch möglich sein ein Intel System und ein AMD/ATI System zu bestücken . (wenn möglich Phenom mit 1066er Ram)


----------



## bleedingme (22. Oktober 2008)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Finde die Ausgabe recht ordentlich.Eine Kleinigkeit könnte erweitert werden.(Exendet Ausgabe 6,50€)
> 
> Seite 152 = Mehr Ati kartendaten sind fast nur N.Vidiakarten in der Liste.
> 
> ...


 
Japp, bitte schnellstens mehr Karten mit dem neuen Verfahren/System testen!
Aber vllt. dann nicht wieder 527 Stück mit ein und dem selben Chip in die Liste aufnehmen, das verfälscht den Eindruck krass. 
Wie wär's z.B. von jedem Chip die beste Karte im Ref.-Design inkl. Ref.-Takt und die beste übertaktete und/oder mit abweichendem Design?
So hat man max. 3 Karten mit einem Chip und trotzdem ne gute Übersicht.


----------



## locojens (22. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ganz interessant die Ausgabe! Vorallem das ich was total Neues darin gelernt habe. Auf Seite 154 beim Prozessorindex ganz unten!

*INTEL ATHLON 64 3800+*   Ich war bisher der scheinbar irrigen Annahme das der von *AMD* wäre! 



So nein Spaß beiseite, es ist eine stimmige Ausgabe bis auf diverse kleine Fehlerchen!


----------



## micky23 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ausgabe ist gelungen, nur wie unter mir schon angesprochen wären mal ein paar Test von AMD CPUs nicht schlecht.
Ansonsten weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Oktober 2008)

locojens schrieb:


> Soweit ganz interessant die Ausgabe! Vorallem das ich was total Neues darin gelernt habe. Auf Seite 154 beim Prozessorindex ganz unten!
> 
> *INTEL ATHLON 64 3800+*   Ich war bisher der scheinbar irrigen Annahme das der von *AMD* wäre!
> 
> ...



Dieses Osterei ist natürlich in der nächsten Ausgabe gefixt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Fransen (22. Oktober 2008)

locojens schrieb:


> Soweit ganz interessant die Ausgabe! Vorallem das ich was total Neues darin gelernt habe. Auf Seite 154 beim Prozessorindex ganz unten!
> 
> *INTEL ATHLON 64 3800+*   Ich war bisher der scheinbar irrigen Annahme das der von *AMD* wäre!
> 
> ...



Wieso, es gibt doch auch einen Intel Athlon62 X2 5600+.

Diese Ausgabe ist schön, vorallem der CPU-Vergleich mit den vielen Benchmarks war toll.


----------



## BikeRider (22. Oktober 2008)

Finde ich toll, das zum ende des Monats nochmal das Feedback zum Heft gibt.
Das sollte es jeden Monat geben. Würde ich toll finden


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Oktober 2008)

Die ausgabe hat mir gefallen,allerdings würde ich mich freuen wenn man Benchmarks mit schwächeren settings machen würde,weil ich kann die Benchmarks nie auf mich selbst beziehen, weil ein E8500 @3,6Ghz is nich nur vom Cache meine System weit überlegen,klar sonst würden die z.B grakas,oder auch anders rum zu stak limitiert,aber auch das wer schon interresant ,ob sich dann ein Aufrüstung lohnt.
Sonst 1a Ausgabe


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Oktober 2008)

zum einen is die Ausgabe an mit i-wie vorbeigegangen, hätte sie eigentlich nicht kaufen brauchen, auch wenn bisl was nettes drin stand.

Dafür wird sich die näxte Premium umso mehr lohnen, egal.

Wohin kann man sich eigentlich wenden, wenn die DVd defenkt ist?
e:/ Die DVD funzt doch, dafür is des Laufwerk mit der DVD inkompatibel, ums mal so auszudrücken...


----------

